# GBS Private Test



## Patterdale (Mar 16, 2008)

For those of you expecting I just thought I'd add a quick note about private GBS testing.  If you are considering it I thought I'd let you know that I ordered my private test from a company called Medisave (medisave.co.uk) this week and it arrived in the post today.  Ordering the test kit is free including postage.  You can either take the test yourself or ask your GP (they may charge apparently).  You then post the test to 'The Doctors Laboratory' together with a fee of £32 and they send the results.  They will even text you a green or red result to your mobile if you so wish.  Had always intended to get this done....just delighted its so easy!

Patterdale
x

/links


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

I've never heard of this, what is GBS?
Sam x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Good news Patterdale, sounds like a simple test to do...
How are you?  
Take care mini x x x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

In the states they do this test as a matter of course. When my goddaughter was born she was poorly with an infection at which point they tested her mum and found her to have strep B which then obviously really worried her, however, baby didn't have it, was given some antibiotics and was ok...but it wasn't until they tested the mum that they thought it might be this  

I think I'd consider having the test done if its pretty easy.

xx


----------



## carnivaldiva (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you for bringing it to womens attention Patterdale.  I mc last Oct and was later diagnosed with GBS. I'd never heard of it before and it turns out to be quite common.

My first thoughts were 'how the hell did I get it?'  You can get it from quite innocent contact, ie skin on skin.  From my understanding, just because you had it once, you might never get it again........

When I get pregnant again, I'll most definitely make sure I get tested.


----------

